
Reproducing the Linux Builds of Firefox 68 - muizelaar
https://glandium.org/blog/?p=3923
======
cmurf
Some of the how and why of reproducible builds, I found interesting here:
[https://reproducible-builds.org/](https://reproducible-builds.org/)

